# Boost PowerMac G4 AGP 350 - Le retour.



## DARKEMUS (30 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je reviens sur le forum après quelques longs mois d'absence. 
Ayant du vendre mon mac Mini, j'essaye de donner une seconde vie à ce G4 AGP 350 sous Tiger, avec 1,5 Go (bientôt 2), une carte PCI USB, une Radeon 9000 PRO et une carte Airport.
Le sujet a été déjà traiter mais je ne trouve pas tout sur le forum.

J'envisage d'installer en sus :
- Un dongle blutooth,
- Un dongle IR. Pour tenter de profiter de FRONT RAW,
- Une carte PCI SATA,
- Une upgrade processeur Sonnet/LogicMax/Power Technologie.

La bête tourne correctement, avec les ralentissements connus sous Youtube et autres sites nécessitant du Player.

Je galère pour dégoter une upgrade processeur à moins de 80 euros, mais je patiente.

Deux questions au final :
- Quelle carte SATA bon marché compatible installer (ma PC ne l'était pas ?),
- L'upgrade processeur autorisera t'elle une fluidité vidéo ?
J'ai en effet changé la carte de base par une Radeon, mais pas mieux. J'ai toujours la possibilité de flasher des cartes PC de 256 Mo si cela vient de cela.

A vous lire ;-)

Gilles.


----------



## ntx (30 Mars 2013)

Les logiciels et sites web actuels ne sont pas calibrés pour pouvoir tourner sur des machines qui ont bien plus de 10 ans d'âge. Et ce n'est pas en changeant les processeurs pour gagner quelques centaines de MHz ou la carte graphique par un modèle un peu moins antédiluvien que cela changera grand chose. Garde tes euros pour acheter une machine plus moderne


----------



## DARKEMUS (31 Mars 2013)

Salut,

Un peu court à mon goût  .
Passons pour le flash et Youtube. 
Bien que je note une infime différence sous Omniweb, au lieu de Safari qui plante facilement sous Tiger. A te lire, visiblement la carte graphique n'est pas la seule en cause pour la fluidité.
J'imagine que je n'attendrais donc pas mieux pour les Divx.Un boost me permettrait au moins de le passer sous Leopard, pour utiliser certains logiciels utilisés sur mon ex mac mini .

Et puis cela ne répond pas à ma question de carte PCI SATA, qui me permettrait de lui adjoindre un ou deux disques en interne.

Certes, je peux "garder mes sous", mais remiser au placard des vieux macs n'est pas dans mon habitude  .

Qui plus est un investissement d'une centaine d'euros pour lui donner une seconde vie en vaut la peine (j'ai conservé la remote de feu mon mac mini, et je possède les dongles bluetooth et IRDA). 

En somme, une seule question (j'ai raccourci par rapport au message précédent :love: ) :
Une upgrade CPU à 1,6/1,8ghz permettra t'elle de visionner avec fluidité des vidéos rippées (=non web)  et de gagner en lancement d'applications bureautiques ?

(Flûte : y'a deux questions dans la même phrase au final).

A +,

Gilles








ntx a dit:


> Les logiciels et sites web actuels ne sont pas calibrés pour pouvoir tourner sur des machines qui ont bien plus de 10 ans d'âge. Et ce n'est pas en changeant les processeurs pour gagner quelques centaines de MHz ou la carte graphique par un modèle un peu moins antédiluvien que cela changera grand chose. Garde tes euros pour acheter une machine plus moderne


----------



## ntx (31 Mars 2013)

Je ne sais pas si tu réalises qu'actuellement ton PM est moins puissant qu'un iPad et même avec le boost que tu veux y mettre, je ne sais pas si tu arriveras à faire ce que fait un iPad. 

Tu peux monter des processeurs plus rapides (1,6 ou 1,8 GHz), mais les accès mémoire seront toujours aussi lents vu que tu n'augmentes pas la fréquence de la carte mère (0,1 GHz ou 100 MHz). Bref, un beau goulet d'étranglement à toute tentative d'améliorer les perfs globales.

Idem pour ta carte SATA qui va sortir sur le même bus mémoire. A quoi cela servirait d'avoir un SATA à 1,5, 3 ou 6 GBits/s pour arriver sur un bus mémoire à 100 MHz ?

Pour tes vidéos, tu peux faire le calcul vu qu'en général on a accès au bit/rate du film en bit/s. Je te dirais que tout dépendra de la résolution, en 320x200 oui ça passera  La décompression MPEG en direct fait parti des tâches qui consomment énormément de CPU. Il faudrait que tu fasses un test avec un mini à ces fréquences pour voir ce que cela donne, et alors, vu ce que je t'ai dit plus haut, tu sauras que tu n'auras même pas cela. 

Franchement un Mac mini Core2Duo sera un meilleur investissement que tes cartes d'accélération ou SATA. Ou alors fais toi un hackintosh dans le boîtier de ton G4.  Pour 300-350 euros et quelques heures de bricolage tu peux te faire une machine moderne dont les perfs seront à des années lumières de ton vieux clou.


----------



## DARKEMUS (1 Avril 2013)

Salut,

Là, cela me parle plus  !
Je ne me séparerai pas de mon vieux clou. trop attaché aux vielles bécanes.
L'ajout d'une carte SATA me permettra juste d'y placer des disques ad-hoc.
J'ai trouvé une carte à moins de 15 euros.

Je le convertirai donc en serveur.

Je ne veux pas de mac mini. J'ai vendu le mien parce que je ne pouvais notamment pas le bidouiller facilement.
Le Hackintosh ne me botte pas trop : j'ai déjà testé et cela n'est pas du matériel "Apple".

Je m'orienterai volontiers vers un mac pro, mais j'attends le budget.
Mais dans l'attente :
Question pratique et rapide :* un G5 bi-pro permets-il un surf rapide et fluide ?*
Des occas à 150-200 euros se trouvent facilement dans ma région.

A+.

Gilles


----------



## KERRIA (1 Avril 2013)

Jusqu'au Power PC quad 4x2,5 tu seras limité à OSX 5.8 (Léopard) et plafonnement des mises à jour des logiciels...mais, il est toujours bon de garder un PPC..pour justement garder les anciennes configurations...par exemple les réseaux sous AppleTalk..car la pomme se foutant pas mal de la tienne est capable de te faire acquérir un engin qui te forcera à tout renouveler y compris ta maison si ça continue.....

Pour ma part j'ai bien fais d'en garder un...1 imprimante et un traceur qui ne fonctionneraient plus en réseau....

Le Bon Soir


----------



## ntx (1 Avril 2013)

DARKEMUS a dit:


> Question pratique et rapide :* un G5 bi-pro permets-il un surf rapide et fluide ?*
> Des occas à 150-200 euros se trouvent facilement dans ma région.


C'est bien mieux. Attention aux fuites sur les modèles "watercoolés"


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2013)

Avec un encodage adapté (donc pas forcément le H264), oui tu peux lire de grosses vidéos avec un G4 à 1.6 ou 1.8.

Lit ce petit tutoriel tutoriel avec MPlayer si tu installes un G4 plus costaud.


----------



## DARKEMUS (11 Avril 2013)

Salut Melaure ;-)

M'étonnait qu'un gone ne réponde pas 
Merci pour l'info. Je mets cela de côté.
Je cherche désespérément un CPU d'upgrade pour ce G4, mais c'est quasi introuvable...
Peut-être qu'un site d'enchère m'en proposera un à l'occasion.
Pour le moment, il trône sur mon bureau, et mon fils s'éclate avec Duke3D ;-)
Comme premier ordi, ça lui ira bien ;-)
Va juste falloir que je lui retrouve "une pomme de façade", perdue dans mes déménagements passés  ).

A bientôt,

Gilles.


melaure a dit:


> Avec un encodage adapté (donc pas forcément le H264), oui tu peux lire de grosses vidéos avec un G4 à 1.6 ou 1.8.
> 
> Lit ce petit tutoriel tutoriel avec MPlayer si tu installes un G4 plus costaud.


----------



## Invité (11 Avril 2013)

Ben pas facile de trouver une carte fille pour cet outil !


----------



## melaure (11 Avril 2013)

Il faut chercher sur la bay au niveau mondial, ou du moins aux US. Je suis sur que tu trouveras.


----------



## Invité (11 Avril 2013)

Je venais juste de regarder avant de répondre. ben rien


----------



## melaure (11 Avril 2013)

Tu as ici la liste de toutes les cartes accélératrices pour ton Mac. Il faut chercher sur le net ensuite


----------



## Invité (11 Avril 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Tu as ici la liste de toutes les cartes accélératrices pour ton Mac. Il faut chercher sur le net ensuite



bravo, je n'avais cherché que pour 2 constructeurs : sonnet et Giga Designs. Là ça donne un peu plus de choix


----------

